# 302 diagnosis



## JMedwick (Feb 11, 2017)

Been running a 302 for the past month around a simple loop with no issues. My 3yo loves trains and really enjoys seeing my mom's childhood 302 run. Frankly didn't expect any since I had paid in Decmeber to have a local train shop give it a good once over. 

This weekend, however, it had some problems. The engine would run for 10-20 seconds and then stop. A slight touch of the hand to prod it, and it would start off again, the next time for a slightly shorter period. Turned if off. Came back later and it wouldn't run at all. Light on in the front and a hum from the e-unit. 

Thinking about trying to repair it myself. Some reading here and elsewhere makes me think it may be an issue in the eunit. I would love thoughts from other though before I dive in as a novice.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

This little pamphlet appeared in Popular Science quite a few years ago and has some good information and illustrations to help you repair your flyer.

View attachment PopSci RefLibr No.15(2).pdf


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

From your description I suspect the E-Unit too, the motor could also be a problem. But first you should try touching the wires to the pickups to make sure it's not a track or a contact problem.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Make sure your track is clean first. Then check your tender pick-up wheels.Make sure the jack plug is firmly seated in the jack panel. I've seen alot of engines with your symptoms, and it turns out to be a loose or ill-fitting jack plug. You get power to the light, how about the smoke unit??? Does it need oiling?? How are the brushes and brush springs... What type of 302??Metal or plastic? Try spinning the armature by hand, and then adding power.. Could be a multitude of things, from the e-unit to a broken wire in the harness, etc. And by the way, welcome...


----------

